
Leaf framework: Tensorflow wins - xtacy
https://medium.com/@mjhirn/tensorflow-wins-89b78b29aafb#.1w5ranfgw
======
mjhirn
Thanks for sharing on HN. Here's the Rust community discussion on Reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/4ij2ub/googles_tensor...](https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/4ij2ub/googles_tensorflow_wins_leaf_loses/)

